# Monster goldfish



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

http://m.cleveland19.com/19actionnews/db/330498/content/tpR3oaOx

Anyone see this from channel 19?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hadn't seen that story but did witness one about that size at Petros 2 or 3 years ago. It was during the kid's derby and it got caught in the net they use to divide the lake.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I also saw what looked like one at east harbor. I didn't catch it but could see it in the water below my kayak


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

There are some big ones in Erie & it's harbors. They really show up with that coloring.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

They sure can get big if given the room. 
Like T180 said , Erie and it's tribs have alot of big goldfish . I think there is actual concern as far of how invasive they can get


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

I shot one bowfishing the Detroit river years ago that was close to 4 pounds.. occasionally saw them in that area...they can get really big but I think they need a warm water discharge to survive the winter... could be wrong on that though.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Goldfish will survive Ohio winters easily.

The house next to my brothers was foreclosed upon. It had an in-ground pool that fell into disrepair and became a cesspool of mosquitoes. We tossed a dozen goldfish in to feed on the skeeter eggs thus eliminating that problem. It was 2 winters before someone took over the property and those original goldfish grew to over 12 inches or more and spawned several generations of over 100 fish. 

The new owners couldn't believe the previous owners turned the pool into a pond...LOL

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I had to give away all my gold fish from my patio pond last year. Two of them were several years old and the biggest of the four was almost 3#. Even though it was a "her" I had called her "Tank" All of them are doing well in a friends 1/2 acre lake and getting bigger.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Alrighty then...I stand corrected...that would explain why there are so many around then.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I saw a bunch of koi down in the canal in valley view. There may have been some goldfish in there. Perhaps that's what they were. I had viewed them from the bridge at stone road. I sent a message to Mike Durkalec if he wanted to take a look.


----------



## criadoman (May 28, 2005)

That is tiny compared to the ones in the Goldfish pond at Mill Creek park in Youngstown.


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

Yep, got a little creek by my house. Someone dumped about a dozen in there. They survived two winters , then local raccoons musta got them. I have a **** den in the back of property.


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

louisvillefisherman said:


> Goldfish will survive Ohio winters easily.
> 
> The house next to my brothers was foreclosed upon. It had an in-ground pool that fell into disrepair and became a cesspool of mosquitoes. We tossed a dozen goldfish in to feed on the skeeter eggs thus eliminating that problem. It was 2 winters before someone took over the property and those original goldfish grew to over 12 inches or more and spawned several generations of over 100 fish.
> 
> ...


All I want to know is, if you can eat em'? LOL


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

REY298 said:


> All I want to know is, if you can eat em'? LOL


Depends how hungry you are I guess !!


----------



## Melanochromis (Jul 26, 2016)

It's a relatively unknown fact that in many western lake Erie marshes and bays, the majority of the biomass is actually goldfish. They lose the gold color in as little as one generation so they blend in much better and have much higher survival rates. Although in places like Metzger marsh, the number of goldfish are so high that a fair number of orange ones exist because there are so many of them the predators can't eat them all.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

caught a 2#er out of a pond in an aprtment complex one time and as i was taking it off the hook a little girl came out screaming thats my fish thats my fish i put him in there 2 years ago.let her check um out then let her put it back...... thing was chunky. only one i ever got...........................


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Caught a 12" gold fish at Buck Creek State Park. Considering that walleyed "see" orange better than any other color couldn't help but think " if only you could talk about all your very near misses over the years..."


----------

